# Martial Arts-Ninjitsu



## bshovan (Feb 15, 2006)

Hello to all. I want to thank all for everyone's views and opinions, especially relating to Prof. Ronald R. Duncan. For the past 16 years I've hosted many Martial Art camps and seminars at my Storm King School in Cornwall, NY with a who's who of martial artists attending yearly. If desired I will list all the great Martial Art Masters and pioneers that have attended. One thing I've learned in my over 40 years of Martial Arts education is to be humble and have a sense of humor, along with the physical/mental/spiritual training to be able to talk the talk and walk the walk. I consider myself still a beginner, always learning so please take this into consideration. Looking forward to chatting with all and learning.

Bill Shovan


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome and l;ooking forward to your input.
Terry


----------



## rutherford (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey, Bill.  Welcome to Martial Talk!

What's this Ninjitsu thing you do?  Can you tell us a bit about it?


----------



## Lisa (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk.  I look forward to your posts. :wavey:


----------



## bshovan (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks for the hello. I just want to make this clear that I don't want to get into a bunch of BS that I've seen in relation to NinJitsu. I've been studying various martial arts for over 40 years including my first intro to Ju-Jitsu underneath the late Sensei Raymond Ancho, a pioneer from the old Okasaki system. He taught classes at my town and this was my first intro to ju-jitsu. I later studied other arts then in the mid seventies started training in the art of Kuoshu from an instructor who was studying with Prof. Duncan at this time also. Since then I've studied other arts and have spent much time researching same and for the past 15/16 years have held summer camps at the private school I work at- The storm king school, hosting Prof. Duncan's annual camp and many other camps each summer with my Martial Arts brother, Shihan Michael DePasquale Jr.
 I've been fortunate enough to have many leading martial artist come to sks.


----------



## bshovan (Feb 15, 2006)

One more note Jeff, Keep studying the Bujinken it's truly a great art but, always keep an open mind always.


----------



## bshovan (Feb 15, 2006)

One more thing cause education is the key, it's the Okazaki system and it's Prof. Ramon Lono Ancho


----------



## Gemini (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Bill! You're no more than a field trip for me. I think I'd like to come visit and learn a thing or two.


----------



## bshovan (Feb 15, 2006)

Visit any time you want so I can learn from you also.
Where you located as I'm in Cornwall right next to West Point


----------



## Gemini (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm in Monroe. Only about 20 minutes away. I've heard of the school, but have never visited there. Seems like I have a good reason now. As time allows, I'll PM you and maybe we can set something up.


----------



## bshovan (Feb 15, 2006)

Sounds good. Maybe you can visit and have lunch/brunch or dinner at my school as the dining hall overlooks the hudson valley and hudson river. This is one reason why my school is like utopia for summer martial arts camps. Go to MAWN webite ( mike DePasquale Jr ) and look up action film academy, we've had it at my school for app 14 years and it's stunt training and much more.


----------



## bshovan (Feb 15, 2006)

that's website


----------



## Gemini (Feb 15, 2006)

Thank you. I look forward to it!


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome, bshovan!  I'm looking forward to your input here in MT.  Happy posting.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 16, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## rutherford (Feb 16, 2006)

bshovan said:
			
		

> Thanks for the hello. I just want to make this clear that I don't want to get into a bunch of BS that I've seen in relation to NinJitsu.


 
Hope I didn't make you defensive.  Fraud busting is directly against Martial Talk's forum guidelines.  If you feel yourself being unfairly targetted, please report the behavior to the moderators.

However, I also hope you'll be open to some honest questions about your background and training.  Many of the people you've mentioned have never been so forthcoming, and when they do make statements they are found to be unprovable and filled with holes.

I don't believe we have any members currently with a background in American Ninjitsu.  Perhaps you'll be a very valuable resource, although I see you list kenpo as your primary art.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Feb 16, 2006)

Welcome to MT, bshovan.

You study Ninjitsu?  That explains why I didn't see you right away.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 16, 2006)

Welcome Sir.
Sean


----------



## still learning (Feb 16, 2006)

Hello, Welcome....life is short and learning is forever....Aloha


----------



## bshovan (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for the nice reply. Keep in touch
Billy


----------



## scottcatchot (Feb 19, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## still learning (Feb 20, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the forums...........Aloha


----------



## Monadnock (Feb 28, 2006)

Welcome to the board Shovan Sensei!

Mike Caruso


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 28, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting! :asian:


----------



## MJS (Feb 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

Mike


----------



## bshovan (Mar 2, 2006)

Mike,

Thanks for the hello. I'm also a Kenpo practitioner. Your not to far away. I host a lot of Martial Art seminars and if your interested check out the next one at my Storm King School in Cornwall,NY on Sat. March 25th. For info go to the website- Aikikan Preservation Society. It's all about education, learning, and sharing the Martial Arts amongst all.

Billy


----------

